# Steroid Source - Where to buy Anabolic Steroids



## TwisT (Feb 27, 2011)

Now that I have your attention

*There will be no source talk in this forum, posting and asking for sources will get you banned. We will not help you engage in illegal activities.

*The only direction we can give you is to *check out our sponsor section*.

Also, *do not PM mods asking about sources, you will be ignored.*

Please, abide this rule... for your own safety.

-T


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 27, 2011)

uhh why would u have to ask anyhow there banners are everywhere lol 
 nice one T


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## D0C (Feb 28, 2011)

Word


----------



## TwisT (Mar 7, 2011)

bknoxx said:


> uhh why would u have to ask anyhow there banners are everywhere lol
> nice one T



You would be fuckin amazed at how many PM's I get asking for sources


----------



## Arnold (Mar 7, 2011)

the best and only advice, check out the board sponsors.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2011)

TwisT said:


> You would be fuckin amazed at how many PM's I get asking for sources



Yep, same here.




/V


----------



## TwisT (May 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> the best and only advice, check out the board sponsors.



Reiterating this.

-T


----------

